# Deer sausage



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

So the employee that gave me the roasts yesterday also gave me a few packages of deer sausage. Can I feed this? I am certainly not going to eat it!


----------



## Newfdad (Sep 6, 2010)

I don't think I would feed it. The wild game sausages I've had usually have spices, salt, etc. added to them. You just don't know what else is in the casing other than venison.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Agreed. I had a friend give me some venison sausage once and there was no way I could have fed it to the dogs...there were so many spices in it that it didn't even smell like meat anymore once it was cooked. lol


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We've fed sausage before with no ill effects.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The deer sausage I have seen is way too spicey for me to feel comfortable feeding.


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yeah I know some of it can be pretty spicy. I am going to thaw some out, sniff it a little, and see what I think!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

This may be a totally ignorant question, but isn't all deer sausage cooked?


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> This may be a totally ignorant question, but isn't all deer sausage cooked?


I don't know. I have never had any before. It does not appear to be cooked from what I can tell through the package. But I guess I will have to check it out.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The sausage we have always gotten was raw. And not that spicy smelling....never eaten any of it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The sausage I have gotten was raw but the instant you opened the wrapping, you were hit with the spicey sausage aroma.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

RawFedDogs said:


> The sausage I have gotten was raw but the instant you opened the wrapping, you were hit with the spicey sausage aroma.


If the sausage we had gotten was THAT spicy I probably wouldn't feed it either.


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I wouldn't feed it to the dogs, but the stuff I've had makes pretty good lasagna!

And yes, you should cook it first!


----------



## Newfdad (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe a clarification on just what kind of sausage this is? Are we talking something like summer sausage, which is cured and hard. Or is this more like breakfast sausage, in which case the deer may be mixed with some pork fat. Is it in a casing, like a bratwurst, or what?


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

It is in a casing. Long, curved giant sausage link looking sausage.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If it is like summer sausage then it is definitely cooked and will have spices in it, I wouldn't feed it to the dogs!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

I got venison sausage (looks like ground venison) from a lady off of craigslist once. I fed it to Hannah just because it was free. It didn't smell spicy and she gobbled it right up. I wouldn't waste my money on it but it was free. :smile:


----------



## Newfdad (Sep 6, 2010)

I guess I would cut open the casing and take a look & smell. If it looks like nothing more than ground meat and fat, then I would tend to think it would be okay. But, if it smells like Jimmy Dean, or like italian sausage or something like that, or you can see spices in it, I would pass. That's just me opining


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I got free deer sausages before, I ended up selling it for a really cheap price to someone else.

It was still good, just the fact the hunter needed some space.


----------

